# recovery is simple!



## gnarlsbarkley

I know how debilitating DP/DR is I've suffered form it for 3 years now, some of you may remember me from a while ago. Here is my views ( bare with me) DP itself has a big link with obbsessive thought patterns, you are essentially obbsessing over an idea that yourself and the world around you has changed in some mysterious way. Obviously you as an individual after a certain amount of panicing over this strange experience, realise that this is all in your head! it is simply a perspective. it is like quicksand the more you try and struggle out of the situation the more restricted you become!

I have recovered from feeling of DP/DR and the way to do it is actually very simple BUT it is incredibley hard! i know it sounds like a contracition but its not.
The reason why alot of you are finding the feeling just won't go away is because you are approaching the situation in completely the WRONG way. You are probably trying to fight your way through it, look up as many solution to this problem as you can, try anything possible to get rid of these feelings! this just puts more emphasise on your problems. You should accept DP/DR as part of you be proud of the fact! go out embrace life! after all this is your life, not your anxietys/depression/dp's life!

I know it sounds simple but if you do things like go to social events, meet new people, do some sport ect. you realise you don't have to feel crap all the time and all though you won't like me saying it, it is only you that is entertaining this illusion!

anyway i hope this helps and wish you all the best on your recovery but it is true, EVERYONE can recover!

take care


----------



## Guest

Recovery is simple!


----------



## gnarlsbarkley

emulated you know what im saying, the process of recovery is not a complicated one! but that doesnt mean its not hard!


----------



## AntiSocial

be proud of it? why would i be want to be proud of having this?


----------



## hurricane12

good for you 
i think what hes trying to say is that by accepting that you have dp/dr and by not obssessing over it and focusing on other things that you will eventually recover


----------



## bums

Your so right, i always go into stuff thinking "i wonder how this will effect my DP, i wonder if it'll be different" instead I should simply just do whatever i'm doing
I find that if i get like a shock or go into a laughing fit i'll think "why isn't this making it go away?!??!?"

I'm slowly trying to change, theres a lot of set backs but we'll all get there.


----------



## Nidis

I dunno if this bag works for me =0 afterall, I had DP for 3 years and didn't even realise. I just knew the world felt shit in a whole new myriad of banal ways, I didn't know it had a name. I just went around -noticing- that everything felt different, whether I thought about it or not. But regardless, optimism is always welcome and I'm quite adamant that everyone is capable of resolving theirs in due time. Theres a lot to say for the help that acceptance does, I accepted whatever this was long before I knew it was DP, and I'm all floating on ok.


----------



## egodeath

AntiSocial said:


> be proud of it? why would i be want to be proud of having this?


Because you're a member of the unlucky 2% of the population who get to trip for free, every day.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

egodeath said:


> Because you're a member of the unlucky 2% of the population who get to trip for free, every day.


I also heard somewhere 2% of the population is living with DPD. I believe that stat to be bullshit though. Think about it, that would mean 2 in every 100 people have DP? If that were the case there would be people with DP everywhere. There would have been 80 people at my college with it, I think it would be more known if truly 2% of the population had this disorder. Not bagging your post egodeath, just saying I'd be willing to bet whoever came up with that stat is way off.


----------



## egodeath

Yeah, that stat is based off _Feeling Unreal_ and another study I read, I think also by Simeon.
They may have included transient DP (DP that comes or goes or appears once) or maybe they just really screwed up.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

I actually remember taking notes in my intro to psych class before all this began for me and vaguely remember the professor listing depersonalization as the third most common psychological occurrence, under anxiety and depression. I just don't get it. If so many people experience it, even if just for a short amount of time, what makes it chronic for us and why do the vast majority of people not know what it is, even those who study mental health?


----------



## egodeath

surfingisfun001 said:


> I actually remember taking notes in my intro to psych class before all this began for me and vaguely remember the professor listing depersonalization as the third most common psychological occurrence, under anxiety and depression. I just don't get it. If so many people experience it, even if just for a short amount of time, what makes it chronic for us and why do the vast majority of people not know what it is, even those who study mental health?


No idea. The new doc says he doesn't think I have primary DPD. He thinks it's secondary to drug use. I stopped all psychedelics and pot, of course, but he says alcohol and even the sleeping pills might fuck me up. I don't know whether to believe him or not. I'd like to think I only have the transient kind.

DPD is a bigger fucking mystery than life itself.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

egodeath said:


> DPD is a bigger flower* mystery than life itself.


Ya it's up there


----------



## bobjohn622

I completely agree with this post- I had DP and have fully recovered. I highly recommend checking out this website: dpmanual.com I know it seems cheesey, but it gives a very straightforward way of getting through the disease and changing your thought patterns to successfully recover.


----------



## newuser20

thats good advice.

lol.

but what if we had ocd too? haha. Idk, but its hard to get the
thought patterns and obsession to slow down.


----------



## Chillwynston

Yeah man I recovered the same way too...

I put so much emphasis into living my life I forgot I had DP and I suppose therefore It went... i still check my hands to see if they look like mine, guess what they do!!

Get out of your head guys, stop thinking for a while... i dont mean chemically ..Immerse yourself in life, forget about trying to get rid of DP DR concentrate on being the best you can be, and it will go !!


----------



## Rein

surfingisfun001 said:


> I actually remember taking notes in my intro to psych class before all this began for me and vaguely remember the professor listing depersonalization as the third most common psychological occurrence, under anxiety and depression. I just don't get it. If so many people experience it, even if just for a short amount of time, what makes it chronic for us and why do the vast majority of people not know what it is, even those who study mental health?


I thought i had read somewhere that till the 90`s they saw dp/dr as a sign of schizophrenic, and there for no need to do research for it.


----------



## egodeath

Rein said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually remember taking notes in my intro to psych class before all this began for me and vaguely remember the professor listing depersonalization as the third most common psychological occurrence, under anxiety and depression. I just don't get it. If so many people experience it, even if just for a short amount of time, what makes it chronic for us and why do the vast majority of people not know what it is, even those who study mental health?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i had read somewhere that till the 90`s they saw dp/dr as a sign of schizophrenic, and there for no need to do research for it.
Click to expand...

DP/DR is sometimes a symptom of schizophrenia, as is anxiety and depression, but generally the delusions, hallucinations, and thought disorders are much more of a problem, so depersonalization would be ignored.

It's also a common symptom of intense panic attacks, but since it isn't usually recurring, therapists don't worry about it.

Depersonalization as a disorder gets a raw deal, at least in my mind, because of its low prevalence and its classification as a dissociative disorder, which people don't want to touch.


----------



## noneofya

yeah i lose ALOT of respect for those that try to make a profit off of peoples illness's and misery. Youd think that since they've had it that they'd want to help people exstinguish it even more, but no, they want to get money from you first...so no that site is not gonna do it for me...


----------

